# Roland GX 24 vs Stika SV-15



## mxmom3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the big difference between the two are other than the obvious sizes they cut. Optic eye? I am just learning and starting out so the SV 15 price looks much better, but I don't want to be stuck down the road as I grow. I am looking at doing tee shirts, vehicle window decals, and small signs.
Thanks so much.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Gx24. Very nice unit. Optical eye allows you to contour cut a design. Say you print decals onto a sheet and would like to cut out each decal. This would enable you to do that. 
24 inch wide material used to be much less expensive, would think it still is. 
With the wider unit you can do 1 color 18x24 yard signs all at one time. 

If the $$$ is a problem then go with whatever you can afford to get into buiss,. If no problem go with the best you can afford. 

You can also check for used units, some good deals do exist.


----------



## mxmom3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks,
Any ideas on where to look for the refurbs?


----------



## mxmom3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Opps, I meant used, but refurbs, would work to I guess.
I looked on a couple of the sites that offer new and some used but if you know of some other classifieds I haven't found yet, would be great.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Try criagslist, ebay, ebid, etc. Someone on here just bought a used Graphtec plotter for a steal. Deals do happen, more likely if you have the time to shop. 

Try calling dealers and ask if they have trade ins or sample units. Some will have them for a discount after trade shows, or offer better deals at shows.


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had the Stika 15 and have moved up twice since then (first to a 24 inch creation P-cut and now to a graphtec 54 inch). The Stika gets the job done okay...but it does have limitations. the big one for me was that you couldn't feed vinyl from a roll...in other words it had to be a cut sheet of vinyl. it was also slow and made a lot of noise. But for the money, like I said it got the job done, and after using it for a few months I was able to get my money back out of it on ebay!


----------



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

I am going to buy a cutter and need some help to clarify things a little before I take the plunge. 

"The SV-12 uses a manual registration system for contour cutting and not an automatic optical registration system like the *Roland GX-24*. Users must use the software to move the cutting head over the printed registration marks and set the registration points within the software prior to contour cutting."

Can anyone enlighten me on how difficult and time consuming setting the registration points is? 

Will the Stika precisely contour cut transfers just like the GX-24? 

Are there any other steps required when using a Stika aside from the setting the registration marks when doing tranfers or using vinyl compared to the GX-24? 

When using vinyl I am guessing I'd buy rolls of it, cut sheets to size, and then feed the cutter. Are there any issues around this or would I have to buy precut sheets of vinyl?

Thanks


----------



## kctrader (Dec 26, 2008)

_When using vinyl I am guessing I'd buy rolls of it, cut sheets to size, and then feed the cutter. Are there any issues around this or would I have to buy precut sheets of vinyl?_

The Stika will cut from a roll, it is just limited to the length. I've got an old one I still use and it will cut up to 39" in length. I just roll out enough vinyl so there is pull on it as it's being fed. Anything longer than that you have to break into sections. Can't help you with contour, I don't do it.


----------

